# keeping kittens with dad



## Rats!!!! (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,
When you have to separate the male and female kittens is it possible to leave the females with the mother and the males with the farther? 

I have read in a book that you can leave the females with the mother I am just curious if it would be safe to put the male kittens in with the farther or would it be dangerous since he has never seen them before. Also if it is safe would keeping a second adult male with them be a problem?

thanks


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You can move the males in with Dad, but you will have to be careful and make sure he shows no aggression towards them.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

At weening time, when kittens are separated, that's when they generally go to new homes, and the boys would most likely be going to places where there are older bucks.

The same situation applies here, as long as you introduce them like you would any other rats, they should be fine.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

By introducing them on neutral territory correct?


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, over more then one introduction though, you want to compleatly make sure when it comes to males.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Introing them on neitral territory, and doing it slowing, a little at a time.


----------



## Rats!!!! (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for all the help.
I just wanted to be perfectly clear of things before I even started to attempt breeding them.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Rats!!!! said:


> thanks for all the help.
> I just wanted to be perfectly clear of things before I even started to attempt breeding them.


Woah. Hun, that's a BIG controversy on this forum. Please be prepared for many people giving you their opinions and asking you many questions. Please don't be quick to take offense.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Why do you want to breed them? Just letting you know there are plenty of rats out there without homes ready to adopt. If you want babies you may want to look into fostering.

But yeah, it's great you are doing your research and all, but you really shouldn't breed until tons of research and consideration about the subject. It's good to think about it in terms of 'what is it for the pet rat population as a whole' rather then 'awww cute babies' cute babies only last a couple of weeks yeah, but their lives last 2-3 years and they need good homes.

Also did you get your rats from a breeder so they have a pedigree. Now some people sneer at us only recomending breeding pedigree rats but you have to know these pedigree rats come with records of long lines of excellent health and temperment. This is great for the rat population as a whole, as it helps create new rats that have good health and temperment and helps create a line. Just throwing two pet store rats, even if they seem happy and healthy is a huge gamble with the lives they create. They can end up dyeing just 5 weeks after they come out of the womb. Or they could end up killing the mom even before then. It's a gamble on a lot of lives.

Now think of all the rats out there left in 10 gallon aquariums and cedar chip bedding given hardly any attention. Where do you think your rats are going to go if they don't have a proper pedigree and you don't have the proper knowledge of raising them? Think about all the 8 month-20month and up rats out there in shelters that came from hard situations, not wanted anymore. They were bred irresponsibly as well.

All the pet store rats, the feeder rats came from the same kind of breeding. They very rarely live after 2 years of age. Most get tumors and myco flair ups. Do you want to contribute to this problem?

Just think long and hard and please don't breed. Try contacting a rat rescue to foster instead. Try giveing more pets a good life instead. Also try contacting a good breeder near you so you can mentor under them, so you know the ropes. It's really the responsible thing to do. For the rat community and the future lives you want to bring into the world.


----------

